# بعض الارشادات لغذاء صحى



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يوليو 2009)

*   بعض الارشادات لغذاء صحى 
افتح تلفزيونك، وتصفّح جريدتك، وشغّل كمبيوترك .. وسوف تجد نفسك في عالم من الأخبار المتناقضة عن الغذاء والصحة، لا تدع كل ذلك يشتت اهتماماتك، بل حاول التركيز على أربع حقائق:
1- أن كل ما تأكله يؤثر على مظهرك، وطاقتك وراحتك، وفوق هذا وذاك، على صحتك.  
 2- أميركا تسير في الطريق الخطأ، إذ إن اثنين من كل ثلاثة أشخاص بدينان أو سمينان. وحالات ارتفاع ضغط الدم والسكري تزداد.. والنوبات القلبية، والسكتات الدماغية، والإصابات السرطانية شائعة. 
وإن كان الكثير من العوامل يتسبب في حدوث هذه المشاكل المعقدة، فإن السبب البسيط هو: أننا نأكل الكثير جدا، ونختار الأطعمة السيئة، ولا نمارس أي تمارين رياضية. 
 3- العلماء يعرفون أي النظم الغذائية هي الأفضل لصحتك، وذلك رغم بعض التغييرات الحاصلة على تفاصيلها. 
 4- الأكل الجيد ليس عقابا، بل إنه فرصة سانحة، فإن كنت تعرف أهميته وتعرف كيف تتناوله، فإنك   ستجده ممتعا ومرضيا، وإن تمكنت من تقرير تفاصيل كل نسق التغذية الصحية لك، فإنك ستجد فيه مكافآت لذيذة. 
أفضل نظام غذائى:
الناس لا يأكلون العناصر المغذية المطلوبة، بل يتناولون الطعام فقط، وفيما يلي 20 من قواعد الإرشادات لغذاء صحي وممتع:
1.  تناول أنواعا مختلفة من  الغذاء، فيما أنه لا يوجد طعام واحد كامل الأوصاف، فإنك بحاجة إلى خليط متوازن من الغذاء  الذي يوفر العناصر الغذائية التي يتطلبها الجسم. 

 2. تناول خضراوات وفواكه أكثر ومنتجات حيوانية أقل.

 3. تناول كميات أكثر من السمك والطعام المحضّر منزليا، وقلل من الأطعمة المعالجة صناعيا. تجنب المأكولات السريعة فإنك تعرف ماهيتها.

 4. تناول الدهون بحكمة. قلل من تناول اللحوم، وجلود الدواجن، ومنتجات الألبان الدسمة،  والمرغرين، والأطعمة المقلية، والأكلات الخفيفة المنتجة صناعيا، والأطعمة المخبوزة المسوقة  تجاريا المطهوة بالدهون المتحولة. 
 فكّر أيضا بالصلصات والخلطات المضافة إلى السلطة، وزيت الطهي، استخدم زيت الزيتون أو زيت  الكانولا للطهي، حيثما أمكنك ذلك، وادهن الخبز بزيت الزيتون بدلا من المرغرين الطري، احصل  على «الدهون الجيدة» من السمك والمكسرات. 

 5. اختر الكربوهيدرات بحكمة، قلل من السكريات البسيطة، وتذكر أن المشروبات الغازية،  ومشروبات الطاقة، وعصائر الفواكه مليئة بالسكر، قلل من تناول المنتجات المصنوعة من الدقيق  الأبيض المكرر والمنقى، وحاول تناول المنتجات المحتوية على دقيق الحبوب الكاملة المطحونة  بشكل خشن. 
 لا تغرّك أشكال الخبز الداكنة أو الملصقات التجارية على المنتجات، بل حاول أن تدقق في المنتجات  الحاوية فعلا على الحبوب الكاملة، عوّد نفسك على تناول رقائق نخالة الحبوب، الخضراوات، الفواكه، المكسرات، والبذور، فكر في تناول مكملات الألياف إن لم تستطع تناولها من الغذاء. 

 6. تناول ثلاثة أكواب على الأقل من منتجات الألبان المنزوعة أو القليلة الدسم، يوميا. 

 7. تناول البروتينات باعتدال، الأفضل تناول السمك والدواجن من دون جلودها، جرب تناول فول ا لصويا والفاصولياء باعتبارهما من المصادر البروتينية، توجه لتناول 5.5 أونصة (الأونصة تقابل نحو 28 غراما) من الغذاء الغني بالبروتين يوميا، ويعادل ربع كوب من الفاصولياء المطبوخة أو التوفو، أو نصف أونصة من المكسرات أو البذور، أو بيضة واحدة، أونصة واحدة من السمك أو اللحم الخالي من الدهن أو الدواجن المطهوة. 

 8. قلل بشدة من تناول الصوديوم إلى أقل من 2300 مليغرام يوميا، خصوصا إن كان ضغط الدم لديك مرتفعا، وذلك بتقليل ملح الطعام وتقليل تناول الأغذية المعالجة صناعيا مثل الشوربة أو العصائر المعلبة، أو المأكولات الجاهزة، أو الأجبان، أو صلصة الطماطم، أو المأكولات الخفيفة، وعلى الرجال الذين تبلغ قراءات ضغط الدم لديهم 120/80 ملم زئبق، التوجه لتناول 1500 ملليغرام من الصوديوم يوميا، وهذا ينطبق على الرجال الذين تزيد أعمارهم على 50 سنة. 

 9. تناول كميات أكثر من الغذاء الغني بالبوتاسيوم، مثل الحمضيات، الموز، والفواكه والخضراوات الأخرى، تناول غذاء غنيا بالكالسيوم مثل منتجات الألبان قليلة الدسم، البروكلي، السبانخ، والتوفو (ولا تتناول مكملات «حبوب» الكالسيوم لتعزيز الكميات اليومية المطلوبة التي لا تزيد على 1200 ملليغرام). 

 10. تناول منتجات أكثر من الحبوب، خصوصا الحبوب الكاملة، بمقدار يصل إلى 6 أونصات يوميا، ويعادل كوب واحد من رقائق الحبوب الجافة، أو نصف كوب من نفس الرقائق أو من الأرز أو المعكرونة المطهوة، أو قطعة مقتطعة من الخبز، أونصة واحدة، ويجب أن تؤمن الحبوب الكاملة وكذلك الأرز البنيّ نصف حصتك اليومية من الحبوب. 

11 . تناول خضروات أكثر، وخصوصا الأنواع الشديدة الخضرة والصفراءـ البرتقالية اللون، وتقابل الحصة الواحدة كوبا واحدا من الخضراوات الورقية النيئة، أو نصف كوب من الخضراوات الأخرى النيئة والمطهوة، أو نصف كوب من عصير الخضراوات.

 12. تناول فواكه أكثر، بأربع حصص يوميا على الأقل، وتقابل الحصة الواحدة قطعة متوسطة من الفاكهة، أو نصف كوب من الفواكه الطرية أو المجمدة أو المعلبة، أو نصف كوب من عصير الفاكهة. 

 13. تناول السمك أكثر، وتوجه للحصول على وجبتين من 4 أونصات منه على الأقل أسبوعيا. تذكر أن السمك المشوي أفضل من المقلي. 

 14. إن رغبت في تناول اللحوم الحمراء، فقلل تناولها إلى وجبتين فقط من 4 أونصات منها أسبوعيا، تجنب اللحوم الدسمة، والمعالجة صناعيا، والكبد، تحول إلى تناول الدجاج والديك الرومي، بعد إزالة الجلد منها. تأكد من أن اللحوم والدواجن تطهى بدرجة حرارة 160 درجة فهرنهايت (71 درجة مئوية) أو أكثر، وألا تكون محترقة. 

 15. تناول البيض بين فترة وأخرى، وتوجه نحو تناول واحد لا أكثر من صفار البيض يوميا سواء كان من البيضة أو داخلا في تركيب أغذية اخرى مطبوخة أو مخبوزة، استخدم بدائل البيض حيثما أمكن.

 16. أدخل البذور والمكسرات غير المملحة إلى غذائك، فقد وجد أن المكسرات تقلل من الوفيات الناجمة عن السكتة القلبية، إلا أنه ينبغي الاعتدال في تناولها لغناها بالسعرات الحرارية. 

17 . استخدم الزيوت النباتية باعتدال، قلل تناولك من الزيوت المهدرجة جزئيا، ومن زيت شجر النخيل، وحليب جوز الهند. 

 18. تجنب تناول الكحول. 

 19. اضبط تناول السعرات الحرارية مع مستوى ممارستك للتمارين الرياضية بهدف الحصول على  وزن ملائم، وإن كنت تحاول إنقاص الوزن، فعليك بذلك تدريجيا بتقليل عدد السعرات المتناولة وزيادة  التمارين. 

 20. تجنب البدع الغذائية ومخططات التغذية المتطرفة أو غير المعتادة، وتذكر أن هذه الإرشادات موجهة للأشخاص الأصحاء، فالآخرون الذين يعانون من مشاكل صحية عليهم استشارة الطبيب لوضع خطط غذائية خاصة بهم. 

المصدر:
http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/channels/howawahya/Details.aspx?ArticleID=5800​*


----------



## kalimooo (8 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااا يا سندريلا

للمعلومات القيمة والموضوع الرائع

الرب يسوع يبارك مجهودك

وبانتظار  جديدك


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (8 يوليو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> شكراااااا يا سندريلا
> 
> للمعلومات القيمة والموضوع الرائع
> 
> ...




*ميرسى كتيير كليمو لتشجعيك
والفضل يرجعلك
ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (8 يوليو 2009)

ميرسى خاااااااااااااالث سندريلا للموضوع الجميل القيم دة
تسلم ايديكى بجد​


----------



## KOKOMAN (9 يوليو 2009)

شكرا على الارشادات يا سندريلا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ميرسى كتيير كليمو لتشجعيك
> والفضل يرجعلك
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يوليو 2009)

كيريا قال:


> ميرسى خاااااااااااااالث سندريلا للموضوع الجميل القيم دة
> تسلم ايديكى بجد​




*ميرسى كيريا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يوليو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> شكرا على الارشادات يا سندريلا
> 
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​



*ميرسى ليك كوكو على المرور
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## white rose (9 يوليو 2009)

*نصائح رائعة سندريلا


يسلموا ايديك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (9 يوليو 2009)

white rose قال:


> *نصائح رائعة سندريلا
> 
> 
> يسلموا ايديك​*




*ميرسى كتير وايت روز لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## جيلان (10 يوليو 2009)

*رائعة النصائح ومفهاش اى ضغوط كمان لانه بنركز عالتقليل مش القطع النهائى
ميرسى يا قمرة*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2009)

جيلان قال:


> *رائعة النصائح ومفهاش اى ضغوط كمان لانه بنركز عالتقليل مش القطع النهائى
> ميرسى يا قمرة*




*ميرسى كتير جيلان لمروك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## just member (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>




*just member ميرسى كتير لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## كوك (10 يوليو 2009)

_*شكرا على المعلومات*_
_*تسلم ايدك

ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## Rosetta (10 يوليو 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*شكرا على المعلومات*_
> _*تسلم ايدك
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​




*ميرسى كتير كوك لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يوليو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


>




*ميرسى كتير ريد روز لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## abokaf2020 (11 يوليو 2009)

الله علي المنواضيع الجامده ايه الجمال ده


----------



## اني بل (11 يوليو 2009)

. تناول أنواعا مختلفة من الغذاء، فيما أنه لا يوجد طعام واحد كامل الأوصاف، فإنك بحاجة إلى خليط متوازن من الغذاء الذي يوفر العناصر الغذائية التي يتطلبها الجسم. 
فعلا مهم كثير تناول وجبات غنية بالعناصر الغذائية ، لأن فقدان أي عنصر ممكن أن يؤدي الى اعتلال الصحة ونقص في الفيتامينات الضرورية للجسم 
موضوع مفيد للصحة واتباعه من الضروريات اللازمة...




​


----------



## happy angel (11 يوليو 2009)




----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يوليو 2009)

abokaf2020 قال:


> الله علي المنواضيع الجامده ايه الجمال ده



*ميرسى كتير مارو على مرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يوليو 2009)

Joyful Song قال:


> . تناول أنواعا مختلفة من الغذاء، فيما أنه لا يوجد طعام واحد كامل الأوصاف، فإنك بحاجة إلى خليط متوازن من الغذاء الذي يوفر العناصر الغذائية التي يتطلبها الجسم.
> فعلا مهم كثير تناول وجبات غنية بالعناصر الغذائية ، لأن فقدان أي عنصر ممكن أن يؤدي الى اعتلال الصحة ونقص في الفيتامينات الضرورية للجسم
> موضوع مفيد للصحة واتباعه من الضروريات اللازمة...
> 
> ...


----------



## وليم تل (11 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سندريلا
على المعلومات القيمة والرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


>


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (28 يوليو 2009)

​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (1 أغسطس 2009)

*الموضوع شكله مش عاجبكم​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 أغسطس 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سندريلا
> على المعلومات القيمة والرائعة
> ودمتى بود
> ​





*ميرسى كتييير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## مفدى بدم ثمين (3 أغسطس 2009)

موضوع جميل
ميرسى ليكى


----------



## +Coptic+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

*موضوع جميل و نصائح غالية
ربنا يخليكي*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أغسطس 2009)

ثانكس يا سندريلا على الارشادات المهمه دى​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (5 أغسطس 2009)

مفدى بدم ثمين قال:


> موضوع جميل
> ميرسى ليكى




*ميرسى كتير لمرورك
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (11 أغسطس 2009)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع جميل و نصائح غالية
> ربنا يخليكي*



*
ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 أغسطس 2009)

swety koky girl قال:


> ثانكس يا سندريلا على الارشادات المهمه دى​




*ميرسى كتيير لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​*


----------

